# Rheem Furnace Problems



## bdemantes (3 mo ago)

I have a Rheem furnace, 18 years old, model number FD5D307F410202646. When I turned the thermostat to heat it didnt start up. When I checked on the furnace in my basement nothing was happening. I heard a little humming noise. My question is, does anybody know if the inducer on this model has a capacitor. I do not see one? If not, anybody have any ideas what to check next. I should also say that on the control board, the LED is blinking 4 times, which indicates the pressure switch is closed. Could the inducer be bad since it is not starting at all? Or could the pressure switch be bad causing the inducer motor not to start? Any help would be appreciated, since it was 61 degress in my house this morning . Thanks!


----------



## elonmask (3 mo ago)

Some common furnace problems include the furnace not igniting, the furnace not producing enough heat, and the furnace making strange noises. If you are experiencing any of these problems, it is best to call Furnace Maintenance Mississauga service.


----------

